# Services Dispatch Rider Pocket Watch



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Picked this little beaut up yesterday at the market. Just needed a hand reattaching and it was good to go, ticking like a goodun. I love the upside down layout.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, it was made for the Services Watch Co., Ltd., Leicester by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia, my research on Services shows that the fact it has `German Made` indicates it dates to the late 1920s/early 1930s. Though based on a pocket watch the upside down configuration & lack of chain ring was used on what were known as `Dash- board` watches which were fitted into a special bracket mounted, as the name implies, on car dash boards, it is possible it may have been used in a similar way on motorcycles but I find this very unlikely as the vibrations from bikes of the period would soon destroy a watch.

Here`s mine fitted in a pocket watch adaptor, see item 251463913844 on ebay...



Unfortunately the winder on mine slips which means it only runs for a few hours, I`m on the look out for either a suitable replacement movement or complete watch so if you ever get bored of yours let me know :wink2:


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Mach. Good info there. I do love the unusual layout, I though it was probably 30's vintage. If I get bored of it, I'll drop you a line.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`re welcome & they are very, very boring watches :yawn:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, Mach is definitely bored by them, like I am by TIMEX :yahoo:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Unfortunately the winder on mine slips which means it only runs for a few hours, I`m on the look out for either a suitable replacement movement or complete watch so if you ever get bored of yours let me know :wink2:


I do happen to know where there's a quite reliable one, just been serviced in fact...










Sadly, I've basically stopped on the watches (for now...sure) due to getting a extra feature for this watch:










If anyone has some spare parts they'd be willing to ship to Australia...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Regox said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the winder on mine slips which means it only runs for a few hours, I`m on the look out for either a suitable replacement movement or complete watch so if you ever get bored of yours let me know :wink2:
> ...


You know how to contact me :wink2:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

You may see a few Services going out of my collection, but that won't be among them, too classy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bugger! :sadwalk:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, the car would be incomplete without a dashwatch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fair point :yes:


----------

